# Media  > Creator Showcase >  Geoff Thorne's Art

## Redjack

ON SALE AT AMAZON!!!

----------


## Redjack

2nd Ever Landscape Try

----------


## Redjack

Illo of a scene from Truth Metric

----------


## Redjack

Geeny & Mr. Blue

----------


## Redjack

Dragonmage

----------


## Redjack

Death of the Endless

----------


## Redjack

FACE IT, TIGER.

----------


## Redjack

Prowler

----------


## Redjack



----------


## Redjack

SPIRAL

----------


## Redjack



----------


## Redjack

J and L

----------


## Redjack

Hellcat

----------


## Redjack

Cover art, SEKADI'S KOAN

----------


## Redjack

i would write the HELL out of this book.

----------


## Redjack



----------


## Redjack



----------


## Redjack

SCRAPPER

----------


## Redjack



----------


## Redjack

PARTNERS

----------


## Redjack



----------


## Redjack



----------


## Redjack



----------


## Redjack

3rd version

----------


## Redjack

inktober art.

----------


## Redjack

BOOST THE JELLICLE in sets of five

----------


## Redjack



----------


## Redjack



----------


## Redjack

DUST

----------


## Redjack



----------


## Redjack



----------


## Redjack



----------


## Redjack



----------


## Redjack

Done on an IpadPro, using Procreate

----------


## Redjack



----------


## Redjack



----------


## Redjack



----------


## Redjack



----------


## Redjack



----------


## Redjack



----------


## Redjack

welcome to 2018

----------


## Redjack



----------


## Redjack



----------


## Redjack



----------


## Redjack



----------


## Redjack



----------


## Redjack



----------


## Redjack



----------


## Redjack



----------


## Redjack



----------


## Redjack



----------


## Redjack



----------


## Redjack



----------


## Redjack



----------


## Redjack



----------


## Redjack



----------


## Redjack



----------


## Hypestyle

ongoing kudos, Redjack!

----------


## Redjack

Hey, MAN!

Yeah. Just having fun, mostly. It's a good practice.

----------


## Redjack



----------


## Redjack



----------


## Redjack

i couldn't make this display so here's the link.

https://vimeo.com/276538958

----------


## Redjack



----------


## Redjack



----------


## Redjack



----------


## Redjack



----------


## Redjack



----------


## Redjack



----------


## Redjack



----------


## Minerboh

Awesome stuff there!

----------


## Redjack

> Awesome stuff there!


thanks very much!

----------


## Redjack



----------


## Redjack



----------


## Redjack



----------


## Redjack



----------


## Redjack



----------


## Redjack



----------


## Redjack

Practice

----------


## Redjack



----------


## Redjack



----------


## Redjack



----------


## Redjack



----------


## Redjack



----------


## Redjack



----------


## Redjack

This is the last fake marvel cover of 2018

happy holidays

check out pilgrim, redjack and the return of cadre one on AMAZON from WINTERMAN DIGITAL COMICS

----------


## Redjack

JAPPY NEWN YEAR!

2018 was all FAUX MARVEL
2019 is NOT DC

here's the first cover!

----------


## Redjack



----------


## Redjack



----------


## Redjack



----------


## Redjack



----------


## Redjack



----------


## Redjack



----------


## Redjack



----------


## Redjack



----------


## Redjack



----------


## Redjack



----------


## Redjack



----------


## Redjack



----------


## Redjack



----------


## Redjack



----------


## Redjack



----------


## Redjack



----------


## Redjack



----------


## Redjack



----------


## Redjack



----------


## Redjack



----------


## Redjack



----------


## Redjack

tomorrow only!

sdcc poster.jpg

----------


## Redjack



----------


## Redjack



----------


## Redjack



----------


## Redjack



----------


## Redjack



----------


## Redjack



----------


## Redjack

it's been a while and i wasn't sure how to present this here so I'm just going to add the link, I guess.

some time ago I did a LEGION of superheroes FANFIC comic.

it's a pdf. if this sort of thing interests you, here's the link.

LEGION OF OF SUPER-HEROES: LOST/FOUND

and here's the cover.

Screen Shot 2020-08-22 at 10.21.11 AM.jpg

----------


## Redjack



----------


## Redjack



----------


## Redjack



----------


## Redjack



----------


## Redjack



----------


## Redjack



----------


## Redjack



----------


## Redjack



----------


## Redjack



----------


## Redjack



----------


## Redjack



----------


## Redjack



----------


## Redjack



----------


## Redjack



----------


## jwatson

Oh cool i didn't know you drew as well redjack, this is some really good stuff. I especially love the atmosphere in that Green Lantern pic with Hawk Woman.

----------


## Redjack

> Oh cool i didn't know you drew as well redjack, this is some really good stuff. I especially love the atmosphere in that Green Lantern pic with Hawk Woman.


oh, thanks!

but that's not Hawkwoman. That's Ameyra Khalan, a starship captain in the United Planets Brigade.

----------


## Redjack

WINTERVERSAL BEGINS HERE!

----------


## Redjack



----------


## Redjack



----------


## Redjack



----------


## Redjack



----------


## Redjack



----------


## Redjack



----------


## Redjack



----------


## Redjack

more gifs coming

----------

